# Need help with animals that existed 1 M.Y.A.



## Savalric (Nov 29, 2014)

The title says it all. Being new to the forums, I'm not sure how much info I need to include, but essentially, my book takes place over the course of around a million years, starting, ironically, a million years ago. I'd appreciate it if someone could help with the wildlife aspect of this prehistoric time period, known as the Quaternary period. Depictions and descriptions are appreciated, but repositories of information are better. for some reason, google only cares about the state of the world 500 mya, and not so much with the last million.


----------



## LeeC (Nov 29, 2014)

Well, first you're talking about the Cretaceous period of 145 to 66 million years ago which you'll find an overview of at:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cretaceous

Within which there are sections for terrestrial fauna and Marine fauna. 

Refining it a step further to the Cenomanian age of 99.6 to 93.5 MYA at: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cenomanian

Within which there is a palaeontology section which lists even more detailed life forms.

Since you're on an overlap you could also look at the Albian age of 112 to 99.6 MYA at:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albian

Again, within which there is a palaeontology section which lists even more detailed life forms. 

That should get you on track at least.


----------



## K.S. Crooks (Nov 29, 2014)

I found something that may help you. http://www.bbc.co.uk/nature/history_of_the_earth this shows the different time periods of the earth. Then at the one for the Pleistocene epoch, which covers your time http://www.bbc.co.uk/nature/history_of_the_earth/Pleistocene it provides information about plants and animals of that time. Hope this helps.


----------



## Savalric (Nov 30, 2014)

LeeC said:


> Well, first you're talking about the Cretaceous period of 145 to 66 million years ago which you'll find an overview of at:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cretaceous
> 
> Within which there are sections for terrestrial fauna and Marine fauna.
> ...



You went about 99 million years too far back. Unless I'm missing something.


----------



## Savalric (Nov 30, 2014)

K.S. Crooks said:


> I found something that may help you. http://www.bbc.co.uk/nature/history_of_the_earth this shows the different time periods of the earth. Then at the one for the Pleistocene epoch, which covers your time http://www.bbc.co.uk/nature/history_of_the_earth/Pleistocene it provides information about plants and animals of that time. Hope this helps.



Thanks, this was perfect, specifically, the second link, which gives me a perfect snapshot of the time period. The only thing else I would need would be a list of every hominid, but a quick google search and wikipedia will cover that.


----------



## SwitchBack (Jan 4, 2015)

Savalric said:


> Thanks, this was perfect, specifically, the second link, which gives me a perfect snapshot of the time period. The only thing else I would need would be a list of every hominid, but a quick google search and wikipedia will cover that.



Please don't use wikpedia for any great details. Any "moron" and their mother can write on that site and it'll be far from the truth.


----------



## LeeC (Jan 4, 2015)

SwitchBack said:


> Please don't use wikpedia for any great details. Any "moron" and their mother can write on that site and it'll be far from the truth.



Just to strike a more balanced note, if an article on WikipediA isn't well referenced with cited reliable sources on which an article is based, then such is made abundantly clear at the start. 

Yes, one might put up something inaccurate and/or misleading, but being so widely watched a stamp questioning the quality of the article will soon follow. Some things I've stuck my finger in are natural sciences and Shoshone pieces.

Of course that's a different world with different standards. Here we are at various stages of writing whatever we wish (within the rules) and aren't subject to authenticity. 

As they say, different strokes, and I respect your right to your opinion 

My apologies to the thread OP, for both not carefully reading your query at first, and for balancing opinion in your thread.


----------

